# Valjoux 72 Is There A ....



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

drop in replacement for the Valjoux 72 ? or even one that needs a little modification, I've a lovely 72 case made by favre that I'd like to use if possible, I've had no luck in finding a FL dial so was going to go down the sterile dial route.

cheers all

wookie


----------



## trim (Sep 23, 2010)

wookie said:


> drop in replacement for the Valjoux 72 ? or even one that needs a little modification, I've a lovely 72 case made by favre that I'd like to use if possible, I've had no luck in finding a FL dial so was going to go down the sterile dial route.
> 
> cheers all
> 
> wookie


Very unlikely - except for possibly the Val 22 - you'd need to check the height etc.

A significant reason is that the pushers on the 22/72 are not symmetric.


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

trim said:


> wookie said:
> 
> 
> > drop in replacement for the Valjoux 72 ? or even one that needs a little modification, I've a lovely 72 case made by favre that I'd like to use if possible, I've had no luck in finding a FL dial so was going to go down the sterile dial route.
> ...


Cheers trim, I'd just noticed that about the pushers, I think I'll just have to keep an eye out for an unpopular model carrying that movement. the case is just too nice to leave in the spares box and is in NOS condition. I don't really want to pay more than Â£500 to finish it though so it may be a long wait.


----------

